# Egress from Electrical room Section 110.26(C)(2)



## runbird (Jul 3, 2012)

I have an existing electrical room that requires two egress exits out.  One goes directly to the exterior of the building, the other egress goes thru another tenant's electrical room (two electrical rooms back to back), but this exit out goes into the tenant's stockroom then out.  This is a tenant improvement so the concern is to have a secured tenant space.  Does anyone know if the door can be closed with panic hardware and alarm so exiting is allowed but alarmed so the tenant knows that some is in their space?


----------



## steveray (Jul 3, 2012)

Most likely....yes....


----------



## Gregg Harris (Jul 3, 2012)

runbird said:
			
		

> I have an existing electrical room that requires two egress exits out.  One goes directly to the exterior of the building, the other egress goes thru another tenant's electrical room (two electrical rooms back to back), but this exit out goes into the tenant's stockroom then out.  This is a tenant improvement so the concern is to have a secured tenant space.  Does anyone know if the door can be closed with panic hardware and alarm so exiting is allowed but alarmed so the tenant knows that some is in their space?


What is the amperage and dimensions of the electrical room? You have 2 exceptions to(2) that allow a single means of egress.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Jul 3, 2012)

runbird said:
			
		

> I have an existing electrical room that requires two egress exits out.  One goes directly to the exterior of the building, the other egress goes thru another tenant's electrical room (two electrical rooms back to back), but this exit out goes into the tenant's stockroom then out.  This is a tenant improvement so the concern is to have a secured tenant space.  Does anyone know if the door can be closed with panic hardware and alarm so exiting is allowed but alarmed so the tenant knows that some is in their space?


What is the amperage and dimensions of the electrical room? You have 2 exceptions to(2) that allow a single means of egress.


----------



## AegisFPE (Jul 3, 2012)

That section of the NEC specifically requires entrance to and egress from each end of the _working space_ of the large equipment.

It is not clear that the number of exits from the working space must also be provided for the room itself.


----------



## Builder Bob (Jul 3, 2012)

runbirg.... Check ampacity rating, size of panels, and depth of working space in front. If all three of these are greater than what is required by code, two exits are required with panic hardware.


----------

